# Vulcanismo - Seguimento Janeiro 2007



## Luis França (16 Jan 2007 às 21:31)

Volcano Forces Evacuations in Montserrat
http://www.forbes.com/business/servi...ap3297564.html

Chemistry of Volcanic Fallout Reveals Secrets of Past Eruptions
http://www.physorg.com/news87197106.html

Hundreds evacuate low-lying areas near base of Montserrat volcano
http://www.jamaicaobserver.com/news/...T_VOLCANO_.asp

Montserrat Volcano Threat Level Remains At 4
http://www.caribbeanpressreleases.co...unchanged.html

MONTSERRAT VOLCANO WARNING CALL
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070109/...serrat_volcano

Montserrat remains on high alert as volcanic activity continues
http://www.caribbean360.com/News/Car...000003900.html

Toba in Sumatra a candidate for super volcano in 2012 - increasing harmonic tremors have started after the Tsunami two years back 
http://www.indiadaily.com/editorial/15051.asp

Japanese scientists discover huge undersea lava plateau
http://www.physorg.com/news87556147.html


----------



## Luis França (16 Jan 2007 às 22:14)

People abandon homes as Karthala rumbles
http://www.irinnews.org/report.asp?ReportID=57072&SelectRegion=Southern_Africa&SelectCountry=COMOROS

Activity at the Soufrière Hills Volcano
http://www.reliefweb.int/rw/RWB.NSF/db900SID/KHII-6XH53N?OpenDocument

Thousands could be at risk in UK if Iceland volcano erupts
http://icwales.icnetwork.co.uk/0100...objectid=18479125&siteid=50082-name_page.html


----------



## Luis França (17 Jan 2007 às 17:44)

Comoros plans for volcano refugees
http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,21073260-1702,00.html

Montserrat: Church Leaders Pray While Volcano Threatens
http://news.adventist.org/data/2007/00/1168978522/index.html.en


----------



## Luis França (19 Jan 2007 às 17:20)

Comoros island shakes, volcano still a threat
http://www.reliefweb.int/rw/RWB.NSF/db900SID/YAOI-6XL3SJ?OpenDocument

Montserrat: Volcanic Activity Information Bulletin No. 1
http://www.reliefweb.int/rw/RWB.NSF/db900SID/YSAR-6XKRL5?OpenDocument


----------



## Luis França (25 Jan 2007 às 01:09)

Five of Auckland's volcanoes could be in danger of erupting at the same time
http://www.tv3.co.nz/News/NewsDisplay/tabid/209/articleID/19281/Default.aspx

German Dies Falling Inside Ecuador Volcano
http://www.plenglish.com/article.asp?ID={2D37CC5A-677F-4282-BF21-E69A68DBA540}&language=EN

Drilling said caused Indonesia mud volcano
http://www.localnewswatch.com/skyvalley/stories/index.php?action=fullnews&id=48440


----------



## Luis França (26 Jan 2007 às 19:34)

Philippine's Bulusan Volcano acts up with another ash explosion
http://www.pia.gov.ph/?m=12&fi=p070126.htm&no=32

Bulusan Volcano In Philippines Spews Ash Anew
http://www.desastres.org/noticias.asp?id=25012007-20

Hudson volcano rumbling and fears of an eruption in Chile
http://www.mercopress.com/vernoticia.do?id=9716&formato=HTML

Montserrat`s Soufriere Hill Volcano Remains Relatively Quiet
http://www.desastres.org/noticias.asp?id=25012007-19


----------



## Luis França (30 Jan 2007 às 01:56)

Huge mudflow 'inevitable' from New Zealand volcano's lake
http://www.mg.co.za/articlepage.asp...ng_news__international_news/&articleid=297267

Australian Beaches Prepare For Volcanic Pumice
http://blogs.smh.com.au/science/archives/2007/01/nsw_to_become_the_pumiced_land.html

Hong Kong Says Earthquake Damaged Cables to Be Fixed by End of February
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601101&sid=a16AFlZM0l0o&refer=japan


----------



## Luis França (6 Fev 2007 às 11:57)

Bulusan volcano falls quiet after week-long grumbling
http://news.balita.ph/html/article.php/20070201172517929


----------

